

Helps finding a theme/design by listing just screenshots from all marketplaces - aibon
http://thethemelist.com

======
niktech
Great idea!

If only searching on your site brought up exactly the same themes as searching
on Themeforest (eg: searching for "Landing Page" on Themeforest returns 150
results while doing the same on TheThemeList brings up just 6).

~~~
aibon
that's probably because i don't scrape the full descriptions, just the tags.
thx for pointing to it, will look into it.

~~~
aibon
turned out the marketing section of themeforest wasn't included, now it is

------
tmcneal
The site renders extremely slowly in Safari 5 on my MacBook Pro; especially
the autoscroll.

~~~
aibon
the rendering for masonry is pretty heavy, i know. quite like flash ;)

~~~
aibon
forget to mention: you can switch off the scrolling by clicking 'autoscroll
off' in the bottom right corner and get a normal paging which is more
friendly.

------
geekfactor
This is brilliant and I could have used it many times!

~~~
o1iver
Second that. Not having to click-look-back-etc really does save a huge amount
of time!

Although I have to say that I don't like the hover. I think it would be better
if clicking enlarged the theme with the buy/demo/etc buttons on top.

------
diminish
Truly clever idea. Thanks.

